# Timeline of world's Tallest scrapers



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

How about a timeline with the tallest skyscraper built in every year?


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

EtherealMist said:


> ^^ yeah thats pretty dumb how the Petronas are considered taller than the Sears tower... The Sears looks like the taller structure.


Yeah, because the Sears _is_ the taller structure.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## Katrina (Apr 23, 2006)

That's cool  thanks!


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

''


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

Phobos said:


> I always wondered why they didn't include the Auditorium Building,Chicago in that list.The Auditorium was built before the World Building and was the tallest skyscraper in the world when it was built.












This is the Liver Building in Liverpool, which was strongly influenced by the Auditorium Building and was the tallest office building in Europe on completion in 1910. It differs from the Auditorium in having a reinforced concrete frame as opposed to masonry walls.


----------

